# Interior cosmetics



## Bullet23 (Feb 26, 2004)

like i said in another of my posts i am getting started on my project car, i plan to start with the exterior and then hit the interior, and then the engine swap and what not( I would like to do the engine first or with the body but that is way to expensive so i am starting where i can, or i may change my mind and just save up more.) Anyway i have a few questions about the cosmetic stuff. 1) how do you make your own door inserts. 2) how do you go about changing your carpets and dash board? ( mine is all green and would like a black dash which a friend of mine has that he would sell me, and possible blue carpet) Me and my friend are doing everything that we can by ourselfs, i know its suggested that we get a shop to do it, but if we can we will.

Thanks for the help


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

carpets hella easy to replace, Im getting Black OEM molded carpet brand new for 68 dollars through my moms company. All you do is take out everything, front seats, back seats, center console, seat brackets, and everything you see fit. Pull out old carpet. i would recommend puting in new undercarpet layer but whatever. Lay out new carpet and line it up. you will have to poke holes in the carpet for bracket and console bolts to go through. 2/5 difficulty, might take 2 hours or less. Also taking out a dash is the biggest PITA ever so if you want to go through with it then godspeed to you.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> dont take off that excess foam underneath the fabric....it actually helps if u leave it, it lets the glue adhere to something other than the panel itself, i replaced mine a looooooooooooong time ago, in fact, i was the very first person that changed the fabric successfuly on this forum having done the "swap" 3yrs ago, the procedure is extremely easy
> 
> 
> 1. rip off old fabric(try not stretching much)
> ...



Check out this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=68942&highlight=door+insert
Search pwns u


----------

